# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Xin cách khắc phục lỗi "...Display driver stopped and has recovered..."

## chongthamhp

Mình đang sử dụng hệ điều hành Windows 7 RMT 7600. Thỉnh thoảng màn hình bị tắt 2-3 giây ( màn hình vẫn hoạt động nhưng không có hình ảnh) sau đó hiện lại kèm theo thông báo dưới góc màn hình "...Display driver stopped and has recovered...". Hệ thống của mình là :Main Gigabyte G31-ES2C(rev2.0), card màn hình onboard, ram Ramos 2G 800Mhz, CPU Intel core 2 duo E 7500 2.93 Ghz. Mình đã thử vài cách như: cài lại driver màn hình( card dùng chíp intel nên mình down driver mới trên trang chủ Intel),nhưng ko khắc phục dc. Khi mình sài XP thì ko bị hề bị lỗi này.
Mong các bạn giúp đỡ. Thank

----------


## ngoctran89

Lỗi này rõ ràng liên quan đến driver màn hình mà, bạn thử dùng các bộ driver khác xem sao. Nếu có thể, hãy cài lại máy xem. Mình cũng dùng Win7 RTM Build 7600 trên con máy chip Intel, card hình onboard, RAM 1,5 GB mà không bị lỗi này

----------


## seoomohtx

Mình cài lại HDH mấy lần rồi, vẫn ko ăn thua gì.

----------

